# Help needed any suggestions ????



## sharonperri005 (8 mo ago)

Hi again, Guys. I'm hoping that everyone here is having a wonderful time. In addition, I was wondering if you could tell me whether or not Munchkin cats get along well with Rat pet because I'm planning on getting one soon. I'm simply curious to know if anyone has any suggestions for me on that matter. It will be of great assistance.


----------



## ratshats (8 mo ago)

Hi!
While I don't know about munchkin cats specifically, I have a cat (unknown breed) that has been around multiple of my past rats and decided she doesn't like rats, so whenever they're around her she dramatically gets up and walks into a different room. Good luck!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi there.
Personally, we have cats who share our home with our pet rats, but we don't let them interact together. The rats are in their room and sometimes when the cats are not around, we will bring a rat or two out into the living area to hang out for a bit. But mostly we free roam them in the rat room.


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

I have 2 cats, one of which doesn't mind the rats at all. He pays no attention to them whatsoever. I let him smell every new pet I bring home just to let him know they're friends and he understands it well, still going after wild mice on occasion. The other cat is definitely a hunter though. She likes to watch the rats from a distance but she hasn't gone after any of them since she was a kitten (a baby escaped and she caught it but no harm was done, she let go instantly). I think it really depends on how you introduce and interact with them. Definitely watch the cats behavior to know weather it can be trusted around the rats or not, even with supervision. Good luck with your new journey 😊


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

As others have said, when you get your rats it depends on the animal.


----------

